# Pick up fee for NYE?



## Tulsa Tom (Jan 2, 2016)

I am considering requiring a NYE $5 pick up fee/tip from pax. Can i do that? If they do not want to pay, then i cancel. Can i do that.?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Yes, and they can also report you. Get ready for your next career.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Tulsa Tom said:


> I am considering requiring a NYE $5 pick up fee/tip from pax. Can i do that? If they do not want to pay, then i cancel. Can i do that.?


Try it and you'll become a Lyft driver rather quickly.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

You are a owner running a small business technically you can do whatever you want. 

In the real world of being a "valued partner" of Uber and Lyft things might be a little different.


----------



## Tulsa Tom (Jan 2, 2016)

`This is my first NYE driving, so not sure what earnings/surge/tips are like.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

First, look to see what promotions Uber is even offering.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

We didnt get any promo at all this year
Last year was $150 for a 10 hour shift.
I still made 2x the amount of money as I would have normally made so I'm in..


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Tulsa Tom said:


> `This is my first NYE driving, so not sure what earnings/surge/tips are like.


Put your fear of a low AR away for New Years Eve. Uber will try and dictate where you will drive all night. I get $30-$40 surge and stay close to home. Couple hours of work for $300.


----------



## Tulsa Tom (Jan 2, 2016)

Different markets I guess. Typical $6-7 runs here. $10 if you are lucky.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Tulsa Tom said:


> `This is my first NYE driving, so not sure what earnings/surge/tips are like.


Good way to get deactivated. Good luck!

NYE "should" be one of the biggest surge nights of the year. Past 3 years it's one of my biggest $$$ nights of the entire year. Asking PAX for extra cash shouldn't be required on NYE. Rides will be coming fast and with good surge.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

It's the opposite on NYE

The app runs in reverse.

You turn on your app and a straight pax comes to get you free.

Drivers party night.

Right...


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> Put your fear of a low AR away for New Years Eve. Uber will try and dictate where you will drive all night. I get $30-$40 surge and stay close to home. Couple hours of work for $300.


Yep, $30-$40 minimum fares all night.

I cancel anything much more than a minimum.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Tulsa Tom said:


> `This is my first NYE driving, so not sure what earnings/surge/tips are like.


The surge will be in your backseat. Your earnings will be fighting with Goober for a cleaning fee

Your tip is don't drive on rookie drinker nights!


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

Tulsa Tom said:


> `This is my first NYE driving, so not sure what earnings/surge/tips are like.


With no more surge multipliers, _no one _knows what it's going to be like, but I don't think that it'll be as profitable as NYEs past


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

John M Santana said:


> With no more surge multipliers, _no one _knows what it's going to be like, but I don't think that it'll be as profitable as NYEs past


We all know that we will lose money this NYE


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Only 5? Think big lol

This just in....what diaper load.. lol


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Tulsa Tom said:


> I am considering requiring a NYE $5 pick up fee/tip from pax. Can i do that? If they do not want to pay, then i cancel. Can i do that.?


What would you think if you were a passenger and a driver asked for a toll to get into their car after you had waited 5 minutes for them to arrive?


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

i say shoot for the moon....if the chick is hot she has to blow you first lol


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> Only 5? Think big lol
> 
> This just in....what diaper load.. lol


That is more than Seattle market is getting.

So far nothing.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> That is more than Seattle market is getting.
> 
> So far nothing.


as per usual i can make more doing it my way then their crappy manipulative bonus bs...check the times on those...FU UBER ill drive when i feel like it


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> as per usual i can make more doing it my way then their crappy manipulative bonus bs...check the times on those...FU UBER ill drive when i feel like it


Me too. I never do anything they want me to.

I am not driving at all.

Rookie drinkers are not worth anything to me. Even if Goober and Gryft offered me a $1,000 bonus to drive I wouldn't.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Tulsa Tom said:


> I am considering requiring a NYE $5 pick up fee/tip from pax. Can i do that? If they do not want to pay, then i cancel. Can i do that.?


I would suggest $5 dollar pickup fee and then a $5 mandatory tip as well. So $10 tip in app upon pickup. Best to list it out in your driver profile to make it simple for the riders.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Tulsa Tom said:


> I am considering requiring a NYE $5 pick up fee/tip from pax. Can i do that? If they do not want to pay, then i cancel. Can i do that.?


Of course you CANNOT do that. Immediate deactivation. As it should be.

What's wrong with "YOU PEOPLE"?



MoreTips said:


> You are a owner running a small business technically you can do whatever you want.
> 
> In the real world of being a "valued partner" of Uber and Lyft things might be a little different.


Wrong. As an IC there are still rules to follow.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Of course you CANNOT do that. Immediate deactivation. As it should be.
> 
> What's wrong with "YOU PEOPLE"?
> 
> ...


WHADDAYAA MEAN YOU PEOPLE?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> Good way to get deactivated. Good luck!
> 
> NYE "should" be one of the biggest surge nights of the year. Past 3 years it's one of my biggest $$$ nights of the entire year. Asking PAX for extra cash shouldn't be required on NYE. Rides will be coming fast and with good surge.


Any driver soliciting cash, from me, will be deactivated. Guaranteed.
&#128526;



Amos69 said:


> WHADDAYAA MEAN YOU PEOPLE?


What do you think I meant??? DUH



Amos69 said:


> WHADDAYAA MEAN YOU PEOPLE?


What do you think I meant??? DUH


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Any driver soliciting cash, from me, will be deactivated. Guaranteed.
> &#128526;
> 
> 
> ...


YOU MEANT DUH?

Cuz that's what you sound like.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> YOU MEANT DUH?
> 
> Cuz that's what you sound like.


No, I meant "YOU PEOPLE".


----------



## jlittle (Aug 17, 2018)

The night of the year my “I drive an electric car and I don’t have the range for your 100 mile roundtrip” is how I maximize my earnings for the night.

Quest and being discerning > Consecutive trips; but I’ll take whatever make sense. Long rides do not!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> That is more than Seattle market is getting.
> 
> So far nothing.


Not driving on New Years Eve, but the current Seattle quest as an Uber Pro Blue :smiles:

6pm - 10pm $5 extra for 3 trips
10pm - ? $40 for 4 trips

Guess it's still better than the old "$20 for 10 trips between 10pm and 4am" you get 9 pool trips, then get nothing til just after the promo expires at 4am.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Not driving on New Years Eve, but the current Seattle quest as an Uber Pro Blue :smiles:
> 
> 6pm - 10pm $5 extra for 3 trips
> 10pm - ? $40 for 4 trips
> ...


Hey welcome back! Haven't seen you round these parts lately.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tulsa Tom said:


> I am considering requiring a NYE $5 pick up fee/tip from pax. Can i do that? If they do not want to pay, then i cancel. Can i do that.?


You can.

What are you planning on substituting rideshare with the next day ?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Tulsa Tom said:


> `This is my first NYE driving, so not sure what earnings/surge/tips are like.


Its gonna suck compared to NYE's in the past. Only thing uber is offering our quests an bullcrap surge clouds which you may land in or not. Don't chase them! Here in PHX they offered me 20 for a 4 ride steak from 10 to 4 am. Run your biz like you like. Good luck


----------

